# A+ Training Facility in Northern NJ



## vb_bn (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

I want to become A+ certified. Can someone recommend a good A+ training facility in Northern NJ? 

Thanks for any responses.

vb_bn


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can search the CompTIA to find training providers in your area by going to this page.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

vb_bn,

The A+ is the most entry of entry level certifications. Have you considered saving your money and self studying for it?

Buy yourself a few books, read a bit, do some labs at home..


----------



## adina004 (Aug 13, 2009)

There are many online training available for CompTIA A+ certification.I have passed in CompTIA A+ exam. I have referred CompTIA A+ Certification Video Training from the following site.
http://www.atiatraining.com
I have cleared CompTIA A+ exam in first attempt by using CompTIA A+ Certification Video Training.You can also refer that site for your CompTIA A+ exam.

Adina Cannon
CompTIA A+ Certification Video Training


----------

